# Critique my jumping position plzz!



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

you need to have a much bigger release, you pulling on his mouth way to much. You seem to almost be depending on the reins for balence.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, that is an awful pic, ill ask my mom to yake more tomorrow...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'd grab mane, that way you can hold yourself and release...


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Slide your hands up his neck about halfway and grab the mane in one hand and his crest in the other, that's what I do. xD Hope that helps. I haven't jumped bareback in ages but that's what I do when my pony takes a big leap.

Other than that you look awesome. How high do you jump?


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

I'd say loosin your reins and grab on to his mane.


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

I suggest practicing rein-less gymnastics in a controlled environment so you can practice your position without worrying about grabbing your horse in the mouth


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Equuestriaan said:


> Slide your hands up his neck about halfway and grab the mane in one hand and his crest in the other, that's what I do. xD Hope that helps. I haven't jumped bareback in ages but that's what I do when my pony takes a big leap.
> 
> Other than that you look awesome. How high do you jump?


 Thanks! I've jumped 2'3", my horse has jumped 2'6"...im going to get to 2'6" sooooon!


----------



## Winter Filly (Jul 12, 2008)

Heels down, toes up. And just as everyone else has mentioned, you need to give a bigger release.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Considering that you are riding bareback, you did really amazing! The only suggestion I have is to release your horse more (it looked like you were holding him back a bit)- great job though!


----------

